# Jumbo Shells w/ Meat Stuffing (Tried & True)



## RAYT721 (May 30, 2004)

*Jumbo Shells w/ Meat Stuffing*

1 box (12 oz) Jumbo shells, uncooked
1 lb. ground beef
1 lb. ground pork
4 eggs, slightly beaten
1 cup flavored bread crumbs
1 cup (4 oz) shredded Mozzarella cheese
3/4 cup finely chopped onion
3/4 teaspoon dried oregano leaves
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
3 cups (28 oz) spaghetti sauce
Grated Parmesan cheese

Cook Jumbo shells according to package direction; drain.

NOTE: Cool shells in a single layer on wax paper or foil to keep shells from sticking together.

Brown pork and beef in skillet; drain. Combine meat, eggs, bread crumbs, mozzarella cheese, onion, oregano, salt and pepper. Fill each shell with about 2 tablespoons of meat filling. Spread a thin layer of spaghetti sauce on bottom of 13x9" baking pan. Place the shells in a the pan; cover with remaining sauce. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese. Cover with aluminum foil; bake at 350 degrees for about 45 minutes or until hot and bubbly. 10-12 servings.


----------

